# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड होने पर नुकसानदेह हो सकते हैं ये 11 टॉक्सिन

## Apurv Sharma

यह तो आप जानते होंगे की आज हमारे देश में कई लोग थायराइड की समस्या से जूझ रहे हैं। ज्यादातर लोग लो थायराइड के लक्षणों का शिकार हो रहे हैं। लो थायराइड के लक्षणों में चिंता, तनाव,चि़ड़चिड़ाहट, चक्कर आना और वजन बढ़ने जैसी समस्या देखी जाती है। थायराइड की समस्या को बढ़ाने में कई तरह के टॉक्सिन जिम्मेदार होते हैं। तो आइए जानें कुछ ऐसे ही टॉक्सिन के बारे में थायराइड ग्रंथि को प्रभावित करते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*परकोलोरेट्स*सीडीसी के अनुसार हम में से लगभग सभी लोगों के शरीर में परकोलोरेट्स पाया जाता है। परकलोरेट्स वह है जो रॉकेट, जेट फ्यूल और कार एयर बैग्स को बनाने में इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। यह टॉक्सिन हमारे पीने के पानी और खाने में भी पाया जाता है। सीडीसी के अध्ययन के मुताबिक यह टॉक्सिन थायराइड ग्रंथि को प्रभावित कर लो थायराइड के लक्षणों को पैदा करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पीसीबी एस*पोलीक्लोरीनेटेड बाइफिनायल एक औद्योगिक रसायन है जो कि 1970 से बैन है परन्तु  फिर भी आज उसके नमूने हमारे वातावरण मिलते हैं। ऐसा देखा गया है कि पीसीबी थायराइड उत्तेजक हार्मोन के स्तर को बढ़ाता है जिससे थायराइड ग्रंथि की क्रियाशीलता कम हो जाती है। इस टॉक्सिन के कारण हमारे लिवर के एंजाइम भी प्रभावित होते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*डॉयक्सिन*पीसीबीएस और डॉयक्सिन को हार्मोन ग्रंथि के लिए रुकावट पैदा करने वाला माना जाता है। इसके अलावा डॉयक्सिन, एजेंट ऑरेंज का प्राइमरी टॉक्सिन घटक है। एजेंट ऑरेंज की के कारण थायराइड संबंधी समस्याएं पैदा होती हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सोया * आप जानते है !!! सोया के सेवन से थायराइड ग्रंथि की सामान्य क्रियाओं पर खास असर पड़ता है। सोया उत्पादों का जरूरत से ज्यादा प्रयोग भी थायराइड का कारण हो सकता है। यह उस प्रक्रिया को रोक देता है जिससे आयोडीन थायराइड हार्मोन में बदलता है। शोधों में भी पाया गया है कि जिन नवजात शिशुओ को सोया से बना दूध दिया जाता है उनमें आगे चलकर थायराइड की समस्या हो सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पेस्टीसाइड्स*पेस्टीसाइड्स के कारण थायराइड की समस्या होने का खतरा बना रहता है। जो लोग अपने रोजमर्रा के कामों में पेस्टीसाइड्स का प्रयोग करते हैं|| वे अन्य लोगों के मुकाबले थायराइड की समस्या से जल्दी ग्रस्त होते हैं क्योंकि यह थायराइड ग्रंथियों से निकलने वाले हार्मोन के निर्माण पर असर डालता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*फ्लेम रीटारडैंटस*फ्लेम रिटारडैंटस व पॉलीब्रोमानिटेड डाइ फिनायल ईथर (पीबीडीई एस) यह टॉक्सिन थायराइड ग्रंथि की क्रियाओं में बाधा पहुंचाता है। यह रसायन आपके फर्नीचर के गद्देदार हथ्थों , कंप्यूटर स्क्रीन और टीवी स्क्रीन पर पाए जाते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*प्लास्टिक*यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ कोपहेगन में किए गए अध्ययन के मुताबिक प्लास्टिक हमारे शरीर के लिए बहुत नुकसानदेह है। प्लास्टिक की बोतल से किसी भी प्रकार का पेय पीने से हमारे शरीर में जहरीले रसायन का प्रवेश हो जाता है। नल के पानी को सुरक्षित बनाने के लिए एक ऐन्टमोनी लेवल सेट किया जाता है जिसके बाद ही पानी को पीने योग्य माना जाता है। शोध के मुताबिक प्लास्टिक की बोतल में जूस या फ्रूट ड्रिंक का ऐन्टमोनी लेवल नल के पानी के मुकाबले 2.5 गुना ज्यादा था जो कि थायराइड ग्रंथि के रोगों को बढ़ा सकता है।

Attachment 906724

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पीएफओए*पीएफओए एक प्रकार का रसायन है जो कि खाना पकाने वाले बर्तनों पर लगाया जाता है, खाना पैक करने वाले कागजों और अन्य चीजों में पाया जाता है। यह थायराइड ग्रंथि की क्रियाओं को प्रभावित करता है जिसकी वजह से थायराइड के लक्षण दिखाई देते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हैलोजेन*फ्लूयोराइड और क्लोराइड के कारण शरीर में आयोडीन की मात्रा नहीं पहुंच पाती है और थायराइड हार्मोन को सक्रिय रखने वाले टी4 और टी3 से से संपंर्क खत्म हो जाता है। ये हैलोजेन आपके खाने, पानी,  दवाओं या वातावरण में मौजूद होते हैं क्योंकि यह दिखने में आयोडीन की तरह होते हैं तो यह आयोडीन के घटको की जगह लेकर शरीर में प्रवेश कर जाते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*भारी धातु*मरकरी, लेड, लोहा और एल्मुनियिम शरीर के प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली के लिए खतरनाक हो सकते हैं, साथ ही यह थायराइड के स्थिति को पैदा करता है। यह पूरी तरह से जहरीला नहीं होता है लेकिन शरीर में इसकी मात्रा का पता ब्लड टेस्ट या यूरीन टेस्ट  के जरिए लगाया जा सकता है।

Attachment 906725

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*एंटीबैक्टेरियल उत्पाद*ट्राइक्लोजन एक एंटीबैक्टेरियल तत्व है जो साबुन, लोशन और टूथपेस्ट में अधिक पाया जाता है। शोधों के मुताबिक इनकी थोड़ी मात्रा शरीर के लिए सुरक्षित है लेकिन ज्यादा मात्रा थायराइड ग्रंथि की क्रियाओं को नुकसान पहुंचाती हैं। यह हार्मोन को डिस्टर्ब करने का काम करते हैं जो शरीर के लिए नुकसानदेह होता है।

----------

